# Gurkha Ancient Warrior Churchill Cigar Review - Good but overpriced



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I personally love the Brazillian wrapper cigars, and this one didnt disapoint me. A very flavorable gigar with good draw and good constuction. I th...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Ancient Warrior Churchill Cigar Review - Good but overpriced


----------

